

I’m Not Looking for a Technical Co-Founder, I’m Looking for a Technical Leader - derekflanzraich
http://www.derekflanzraich.com/2012/02/looking-for-technical-leader/

======
AznHisoka
Just curious, what huge technical problems do you face? You're not dealing
with big health data, nor are you analyzing health trends, nor do you have
mobile apps.. you're just a blog/content site (albeit one visited by many
ppl), so just wondering.

~~~
derekflanzraich
Totally-- so the big challenges ahead for Greatist are twofold:

First, we're faced with scaling media for traffic & growth. How do we
resurface old content? How do we look/work less like a blog and more like,
say, the NYT? How do we build out a network of contributors w/ open-ended
flexibility for the future? This is much like the challenge faced by the
HuffPost, Babble, & others at one point.

Second, we'll next tackle building both products + tools plus an ecommerce
platform. We're already developing a self-tracking tool for fitness, health,
and happiness goals. We've considered different ways to bring together people
who want to be active with people who organize & lead health and fitness
activities. We've thought about the challenge of putting people interested in
having more guidance in their personal health with online, certified coaches.
And we've gone through the background of building an ecommerce site from the
ground up. There are so many opportunities in this space-- and particularly
ones that can be done in a high-quality way that fits with our brand and with
our content... and that's a big part of why we're looking for a Technical
Leader to tackle what they're most excited about, what they think has the most
potential, and what they know they can build (or figure out how to build)
best.

